# Bloody noses, a real problem?



## freshidro (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello to everyone, I'm new here. Ok, so I started my first cycle two weeks ago only have had symptoms of test flu but a few days ago I got  two very bad bloody noses and is the first time  and I'm a little worried.  Is there any possible connection or anything I can do?


----------



## spike74 (Aug 26, 2011)

freshidro said:


> Hello to everyone, I'm new here. Ok, so I started my first cycle two weeks ago only have had symptoms of test flu but a few days ago I got  two very bad bloody noses and is the first time  and I'm a little worried.  Is there any possible connection or anything I can do?



What are you taking? Because it could be a result of high blood pressure caused by gear..


----------



## freshidro (Aug 27, 2011)

spike74 said:


> What are you taking? Because it could be a result of high blood pressure caused by gear..



just 100mg's of prop eod


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 27, 2011)

My buddy here use to get them all the time. 
It would just 'pop' then there he goes 

He was using a good amount of dbol when having that problem.
He is still alive and actually is a successful Lawyer now.

So maybe a little truth in what dont kill ya makes you stronger??? 

In all seriousness though stay safe man.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am getting them too. It probably due to a surge in blood pressure but can be many things. I am on dbol... very common when taking dbol or adrol. 

Obviously it is not good. But when you get one don't stop it (tissues etc). Just rest your head over the sink and let it come out. Your body needs the release. 

Go to your docs and get your bp tested. Just say your on prohormones... obviously he will tell you to stop. If you have high blood pressure he will ikely tell you to stop and come back in a month or so and see how it is. Obviously don't come off the test p. Use hawthorne berry at a high dose to try and neutralize your bp. If it still is high after a month or so then the decision is yours... you either come off cycle or try something else.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 28, 2011)

freshidro said:


> Hello to everyone, I'm new here. Ok, so I started my first cycle two weeks ago only have had symptoms of test flu but a few days ago I got  two very bad bloody noses and is the first time  and I'm a little worried.  Is there any possible connection or anything I can do?



I would make sure your BP is in check.
Around 120/70 is what your shooting for.


----------



## rocco-x (Aug 29, 2011)

def get it checked out.don't wanna be doing squats and popping a vessel in your head...get it checked out a.s.a.p...


----------



## woods78 (Aug 29, 2011)

freshidro said:


> Hello to everyone, I'm new here. Ok, so I started my first cycle two weeks ago only have had symptoms of test flu but a few days ago I got  two very bad bloody noses and is the first time  and I'm a little worried.  Is there any possible connection or anything I can do?



I get them while on cycle . My bp is up but not dangerously high. Have you checked yours? Do you have head aches?


----------



## mr62 (Aug 30, 2011)

I get them sometimes too and i don't know if this is related buy my gums bleed when i brush my teeth every time ... I’ve heard with deca that you will experience some bloody noses but i think there's probably many types of gear that also could do this as well


----------



## freshidro (Aug 31, 2011)

woods78 said:


> I get them while on cycle . My bp is up but not dangerously high. Have you checked yours? Do you have head aches?



I don't have headaches. And I haven't checked my bp .


----------



## harrison (Sep 1, 2011)

I get them sometimes but never last longer than a min or 2


----------

